#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  Excel for Auditors: Audit Spreadsheets Using Excel 97 through Excel 2007

## sharmeen

Excel for Auditors: Audit Spreadsheets Using Excel 97 through Excel 2007

Paperback: 212 pages
Publisher: Holy Macro! Books (October 1, 2006)
Language: English
ISBN-10: 1932802169
ISBN-13: 978-1932802160


Providing the tools and techniques necessary for finding errors and fraud in audits, this guide for auditors looking to better validate their Microsoft Excel spreadsheets provides techniques for performing a risk assessment and gathering spreadsheet and other data from company systems. Performing audit data analysis using data and analytical management functions and pinpointing the common errors in spreadsheets with focused Excel tests is discussed, as are the best practices for error and fraud prevention when developing spreadsheets. This reference is fully updated to reflect Excel 12.



here is the link which i found during internet search so the credit goes to the original uploader.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Excel for Auditors: Audit Spreadsheets Using Excel 97 through Excel 2007

----------


## ladidi

Wonderful job

----------


## f81aa

sharmeen, thanks for sharing

----------


## eriyanto.edy

thanks for sharing..

----------


## Budiana

thanks for sharing Mr. Sharmeen

----------


## Budiana

Thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

thank u

----------

